

Women Are The Majority On Many Social Networks - databus
http://www.labnol.org/internet/women-rule-social-networks/10299/

======
johnnybgoode
So, we've finally found where the women are online?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=858933>

------
Mz
Women can also be found in abundance on parenting email lists.

